
Other Cities Overcame Duke’s Objections to Light Rail - jseliger
https://usa.streetsblog.org/2019/03/12/other-cities-overcame-dukes-objections-to-light-rail/
======
masonic

      Both of these projects, it should be noted, have been major successes. 
    

What is the farebox return compared to variable costs, let alone variable
costs plus debt service on infrastructure?

